# Which line??? is on Which reel????



## richg99 (Dec 19, 2017)

This afternoon, I was in the process of putting some new and different lines on a couple of reels/rods. I recalled a long discussion on another board that listed some of the ways people keep track of which line is on a reel. 

After a few weeks, I am guilty of not remembering the strength and details of many of my reel sets.

I have a cheap label-maker. I decided to make up labels and put them UNDER the reel seat. That worked, except for the one baitcaster that had a split reel seat. The label wouldn't stick on the metal that was left. In that case, I put the label on the rod. I know it should be with the reel, but I usually leave the same reel on the same rod for a long time. Since it is exposed to the weather and my greasy hands, I added a piece of scotch tape over the label. The same system works on my golf clubs.

Anyhow, thought I'd share.

p.s. I also included a shot of my "fish-mobile" rod storage. They stay there 24/7 unless I have to take a bunch of people somewhere. Even in those cases, if they are close friends, they know the rods will be riding along. 
Ha Ha


----------



## overboard (Dec 19, 2017)

I make a list, rod and reel combo, brand and type of line, # test, and date it was spooled, no way could I remember what I have on what!


----------



## richg99 (Dec 19, 2017)

Adding the date makes a lot of sense. 

If it is braid it doesn't matter too much. But, mono and fluoro get "old".


----------



## handyandy (Jan 11, 2018)

more details on your vehicle storage system I like it


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 11, 2018)

Ive never had thst problem, I can't remember much these days but I can remember how my rods are configured and sorted and what scopes go on what barrels (I have two per barrel) 
But for remembering different barrel settings on an NV scope that went on 3 barrels, I made a square patch under it with a red paint pen and wrote it done in fine blak marker.
That could work here too, under the real make out a strip in a paint pen and write what it has in short hand.

Say its 6lb monofilament low streach, just write 6MLS.
Or 15lb finns braid 1BFn or spectra 15BS, something like that.
It makes it invisible then as you have to remove the reel to see it, although you could do a patch on the rod too, it won't come off and will be very visible.
FYI, it rubs off with either eucalyptus oil or tea tree oil and neither with damage the rod or reel.


----------

